# What makes good hard cheese



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

What determines if a cheese can be aged or eaten fresh. I just made a cheese from Goats Produce Too . it is a nice pressed cheese with chives and garlic. I am wondering about aging it. How do I know if it is suitable or not. 
I ask because I will be able to sell raw cheese if it is aged. I prefer raw. 
Would I be able to press a bit longer to remove more moisture and then wax?
Could I wax with a higher moisture content?
Do I need to develop a hard outer shell first?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There are many factors in getting a good hard cheese. I have made cheese off and on for several years and some of my cheeses are much better than others. Here are a few links about cheese making. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/1976-05-01/How-To-Make-Hard-Cheese.aspx

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese_5_gallons/cheese_5gal_00.htm

http://www.cheesemaking.com/


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I know how to make hard cheese my question is can I turn a usually fresh cheese into an aged cheese .? Maybe by letting it dry or waxing. Let's say for example a queso blanco. If I let it air dry and then wax would it work?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

The only soft cheese I've turned into a hard cheese was ricotta into ricotta salata. You just press the ricotta a little longer and then age it in the cheese cave. I think it only got to about 3 weeks before it molded though, so I'm not sure if I didn't get enough moisture out or what.

Interesting idea...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I would follow a recipe for hard cheese to start with. 
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/cheese.html


----------

